# Image Host uploads not working



## F1Filter (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm getting a string of errors whenever trying to upload an image via the image host. After the upload fails. There's still an entry of it in "My Images", although it's empty. 

If I try to delete it, I'll usually get an error like this:



> Warning: unlink(hosted/49748dd33d815742.jpg) [function.unlink]: No such file or directory in [path]/vbimghost.php on line 896


----------



## Alex (Oct 2, 2008)

Fixed and deleted that particular image that gave you the error message. From now on, the image host will work like it should.

If you've got more broken images, PM me and I'll delete them for you. Just make sure you provide the error message for each one.

Thanks.


----------

